# Seresto flea & tick collar



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I tried to do a search but my tablet won't cooperate, anyway sent hubby to pick up some stuff at the vets ofice last night and she told him she's trying a new collar called Seresto its a 8 month collar and price wise its comparitable to frontline.
She also tod him doxy prices are going thru the roof and it could get hard to find, great.
Funny thing is I just said to myself yesterday morning how our days of walking the trails are numbered now that the temps are warming up.
Anyone hear of Seresto?


----------



## gEEksWag03 (Oct 25, 2012)

I just bought one today, we'll see how it goes


----------



## porcelanne (Sep 13, 2012)

oooh this sounds interesting - I just posted in this part of the forum about frontline and how it has only lasted about 2 weeks - not pleased as its so expensive! let us know if this collar works, could be a good investment?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I picked up 2 collars Saturday, I was told the rebate is only good for 2 per visit. I just put the pevent tick collars on a few weeks ago so I'm gonna wait a little longer. I still have frontline for the cat so I'll use that up first.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Ok so Sunday I looked down at Kiya and saw something on her fur, much to my suprise and delight it was a dead tick, not bitten or gorged just laying on top of her hair dead.
So maybe I found a product that works.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Any more updates on folks that are using this. Been thinking of switching from trifexis to this and heartguard. I have 6 months left of trifexis but if this is a winner among many I may go ahead and start picking a couple up here and there.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have a teammate using this collar but he still pulls 3-4 ticks a day off his dog.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I complained to Bayer about finding ticks engorged and they told me ticks are very "hardy" and they can not guarantee 100% protection. I spray with somePet Fresh if I take my WGSD out on trails but my 2 older dogs haven't been on the trails. I haven't seen any since I first posted.
If the price comes down I might use them again.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Crocky said:


> Any more updates on folks that are using this. Been thinking of switching from trifexis to this and heartguard. I have 6 months left of trifexis but if this is a winner among many I may go ahead and start picking a couple up here and there.


This doesn't cover heartworm


----------

